# E Books? Anyone read online?



## Big Don (Aug 1, 2008)

I found this: Baen Books has a free library online.
I've read a number of the books they have. Anyone done much with Ebooks?


----------



## Jenna (Aug 1, 2008)

Big Don said:


> I found this: Baen Books has a free library online.
> I've read a number of the books they have. Anyone done much with Ebooks?


Hey Big Don   I am never away from Project Gutenberg all the world's best literature for free and legal..  I am sure you know bout this already though   I wonder what are you reading anyways???  
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 1, 2008)

The Baen resource is a very useful one for those interested in Sci-Fi and Fantasy.  Likewise, Project Gutenberg is wonderful for making classics widely available.

I use it to 'taste test' authors but I have to admit that I'm utterly buried in the past in that I dislike reading books on screen.  I vastly prefer a volume in-hand, with it's tactile and olfactory components contributing to the reading experience.


----------



## jkembry (Aug 1, 2008)

I do eBooks on my commuter train.  Some I download...and some I scan in as a PDF file.  I use my eeePC to read with.  I have found it much easier to read on the eeePC than the Palm that I use to use.  

Thanks for the links to Project Gutenburg and Baen Books.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 1, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> I have to admit that I'm utterly buried in the past in that I dislike reading books on screen.  I vastly prefer a volume in-hand, with it's tactile and olfactory components contributing to the reading experience.


Hey Suke   I could not agree more.. so much for the paperless office notion.. I print out the e-book, double sided of course and get a pal to guillotine and bind it for me, pffft..  I do not mind looking the pauper on the Picadilly line with my spiral bound cheapness, ha!  I get a random image on the front of a drill or knickers or a cup just to confuse the nosey people opposite 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 1, 2008)

:lol:  Love the idea of your adorning the front with an unrelated image .  Also, you are not alone in printing out the electronic media for consumption .


----------



## stickarts (Aug 1, 2008)

I haven't. Maybe I should check it out?


----------



## jkembry (Aug 1, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> I use it to 'taste test' authors but I have to admit that I'm utterly buried in the past in that I dislike reading books on screen.  I vastly prefer a volume in-hand, with it's tactile and olfactory components contributing to the reading experience.




*Suke*, I have to admit that it took a while but non-paper books are perfect for my commuting and I don't mind reading from the screen.  In my job, my laptop is chock full of technical books and manual for reference anyway...so I had to learn to use this.

Now at home or whilst on holiday, I *HAVE* to have the real thing.  That, along with the appropriate drink is the way to read.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 1, 2008)

*I love e-books.*  I have found that they are excellently priced.  Personally I am moving all of my publishing efforts to e-books.


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 1, 2008)

I wonder if those will work with the Kindle


the Amazon Kindle


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2008)

I read a lot of e-books...working on Tom Sawyer right now!


----------



## Brian King (Aug 1, 2008)

I hate reading on screen and cannot do it long (blessed that I do not have to work often with computers) It is something I am trying to work on as I see the future and e-books seem to be the trend. For now I will not buy one. I recently moved and now live maybe 5 minutes from a public library (20 minute slow walk) so I have been going there once a week to read biographys and other books that interest me but that I have no interest in buying or room for keeping. 

Thanks for the links (I bookmarked them), perhaps given time these e-books will become tolerable but I doubt at least in my case they ever become preferable.

Warmest regards
Brian King


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 1, 2008)

Brian said:


> I hate reading on screen and cannot do it long (blessed that I do not have to work often with computers) It is something I am trying to work on as I see the future and e-books seem to be the trend.


 
I with you, I can't read books online, I have tried but I just can't stare at the screen that long, it really starts to bother my eyes


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 1, 2008)

In my line of work and play I spend nearly all day staring at a VDU of one sort or another, so it is a welcome break to do my leisure reading the old-fashioned way.  

Plus, I can do that without power, the only light I need is a candle and I can sit or lie how I want.  The other bonus is my library - I can walk in and browse the shelves looking for something to take my fancy.  An electronic equivalent just wouldn't be as satisfying for me.

I can see the attraction for commuter readers tho' and am not by any means detracting from the medium; it's just not for me.


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 1, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I with you, I can't read books online, I have tried but I just can't stare at the screen that long, it really starts to bother my eyes


 
I haven't had my hands on one yet, but the easy-on-the-eye display technology is being promoted as the most important innovation in the Kindle.  "Electronic paper" I think they call it.  although it doesn't look special in the photos (probably because I am looking at them on a computer screen!)


----------



## Kacey (Aug 1, 2008)

Hadn't seen the Baen library before - thanks!  I have used Project Gutenberg a lot.  I will read eBooks on my Palm on trips, to avoid having to take lots of books - but I prefer paper copies; there's less problem glare, no batteries, and I like the way a book feels in my hands.  I'm sure I'll get used to clicking a button instead of turning a page eventually - but right now, it interferes with my enjoyment of the writing.


----------

